# FreeBSD 8.x Guest in VirtualBox



## TzunTzai (Oct 21, 2009)

Everything works however I can not find any working video drivers that'll support a res above 800x600.

I notice that there's an "xf86-video-virtualbox" linux driver.

Any word on a bsd version?


----------



## Aprogas (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the vesa driver with a manually configured HorizSync of 30-120 and VertRefresh of 50-100.


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 22, 2009)

Works like a charm! Thanks!


```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync    30-120
        VertRefresh  50-100
EndSection
```




			
				Aprogas said:
			
		

> I use the vesa driver with a manually configured HorizSync of 30-120 and VertRefresh of 50-100.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 22, 2009)

Aprogas said:
			
		

> I use the vesa driver with a manually configured HorizSync of 30-120 and VertRefresh of 50-100.



Great, I have been wondering this for a while 

Also...

How the heck do people find these VertRefresh and HorizSync for their (real) monitors?
No monitor I have ever owned has ever had this information in the instruction manual


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 23, 2009)

Google.com is the universal instructional manual!


----------

